# Komsiches Kabelsystem, wie zweige ich da Kabel fuer meine Steckdose ab?



## Knogle (14. Mai 2015)

Moin moin

Bin schon seit Ewigkeiten von den Elektroinstallationen in meinem Fertighaus begeistert

Immerwieder stosse ich auf Dinge, die ich so noch nie gesehen habe, da das meiste wohl moeglichst billig verarbeitet werden sollte

Ich kenne dieses System nicht, und deshalb schalte ich auch immer mit ausgeschalteter Sicherung
Versteht einer von euch das System? Weil es duerften eigentlich ja nur 3x 3 Leiter sein, aber es sind bestimmt 10

Rechts ist meine Kabeldose fuer meine Steckdose, jedoch hatte ich dann auf den restlichen Leitungen keinen Saft mehr als ich angeschlossen habe


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Mai 2015)

lol... ich mavh zwar ne elektroniker ausbildung und bin im 3ten lehrjahr....
aber sowas is mir nochnke begegnet... nichtma in unserem alten haus :O


----------



## Knogle (14. Mai 2015)

Wisst ihr wie ich die schwarzen Klammern abbekomme? Das ist mir erstmal das wichtigste


----------



## nfsgame (14. Mai 2015)

An den langen Kanten draufdrücken. Ist ein Federmechanismus. Aber lass es lieber machen von jemanden der Ahnung von hat und es dir im selben Schachzug direkt dokumentieren kann .


----------



## Chinaquads (14. Mai 2015)

Finger weg von der Elektrik, wenn du kein Plan hast, was du machst ! Die Dosenklemmen bekommt man durch eine Drehbewegung ab.

Hol dir jemanden, der sich mit sowas auskennt und hantier da nicht selber rum.


----------



## Knogle (14. Mai 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> An den langen Kanten draufdrücken. Ist ein Federmechanismus. Aber lass es lieber machen von jemanden der Ahnung von hat und es dir im selben Schachzug direkt dokumentieren kann .


Ises denn normal das das so komisch ausschaut?

Also ich habe jetzt noch ein Stromfuehrendes Kabel gefunden das schwarz ganz links
Also ich muss nur noch das blaue dranmachen, aber wo muss ich es abzweigen? Weil sonst habe ich wohl wieder keinen Saft mehr

Naja die restliche Elektrik habe ich auch im Haus gemacht, nur daran scheiter ich momentan (Gab da ziemlich viele Ueberraschungen)


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Mai 2015)

jedoch muss ich sagen ich lerne elektroniker für automatisierungstechnik, sprich für die industrie... muss sowas nich machen xD habens in der grundausbildung ma kirz gemacht das wars...
n elektroniker fpr gebäudetechnik (heist glaub so) müsste dir da weithelfen können

ich sag nur soviel, bei uns in der grundausbildungs sah das auch n bisl anderst aus :-/


----------



## spidermanx (14. Mai 2015)

Wegen den Klemmen abmachen , ich glaube da muss man in den kleinen Schlitz mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher reinstecken .


----------



## Knogle (14. Mai 2015)

Also mit dem Druecken hats leider nicht geklappt

Achja keine Sorge, Sicherung is momentan draussen 

Checke sonst immer mit dem Multimeter und Luegenstift ob Saft drauf ist


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Mai 2015)

nein, das ist je nach model unterschiedlich...
manche muss man raushebeln... durcjgesetzt haben sich aber eher die zum stecken und rausdrehen


----------



## Knogle (14. Mai 2015)

Mit dem Drehen hats geklappt


----------



## Körschgen (14. Mai 2015)

Das sind ganz gewöhnliche Wagoklemmen. Da wird nirgends gedrückt, sondern durch drehen werden diese gelöst.

Wenn du keine Ahnung von Elektrik hast, dann lass die Finger da weg.

Und je nach dem was da verkabelt wurde ist es auch normal dass da 5 polige Leitungen ankommen...



Noxxphox schrieb:


> lol... ich mavh zwar ne elektroniker ausbildung und bin im 3ten lehrjahr....
> aber sowas is mir nochnke begegnet... nichtma in unserem alten haus :O



Du machst ne Ausbildung zum Elektroniker und hast noch nie eine Abzweigdose gesehen?



spidermanx schrieb:


> Wegen den Klemmen abmachen , ich glaube da muss man in den kleinen Schlitz mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher reinstecken .



Nein! Die Öffnung ist zur Einführung einer Messspitze des Messgerätes.

Da ist einfach nur eine 5-adrige Leitung und drei 3-adrige.(soweit man das da erkennen kann)
Ich nehme mal an eine Schaltung(Licht oder ähnliches).

Trotzdem: Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, dann rupf auch nicht einfach was auseinander.


----------



## Knogle (14. Mai 2015)

So hat geklappt

Musste jedoch 5 Adern an eine Ader festmachen mit einer etwas umgebauten Lister Klemme aber jetzt laeufts

Auf den anderen Gruenen und Blauen und Schwarzen Kabeln ist komischerweise keine Spannung, aber auf einem der Gruenen Erdungskabel schon
Scheint mir so als haetten die beim Bau irgendwie die Kabel vertauscht


----------



## nfsgame (14. Mai 2015)

Listerklemmen nutzt man nicht mehr, da rennt dir jeder Elektriker schreiend aus dem Haus (jeder Versicherungsgutachter nach dem Brand auch ) . Deswegen hat jemand mit Grips die Wagoklemmen eingeführt .


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Mai 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Das sind ganz gewöhnliche Wagoklemmen. Da wird nirgends gedrückt, sondern durch drehen werden diese gelöst.
> 
> Wenn du keine Ahnung von Elektrik hast, dann lass die Finger da weg.
> 
> ...


überleg doch mal auf was ich mich bezoehen könnte...

ah ja genau die lüsterklemme in ner abzweigdose... das meinte ich...  soweit ich weis muss man alles mit wagoklemmen machen bzw sollte...meiner erinnerung nach sind lüsterklemmen darin unerwünscht wenn nich sogar verboten...

das meinte ich mit: sowas habe ich nochnie gesehen
nichma unser altes haus hat sowas... und da haben einige angebliche fachkräfte rumgepfuscht

edit: ok ich war zwischendrin afk da war der post nochnkch da das die lüsterklemme von ihm ist... hatte angefangen zu dchreiben aber musste zwischndrin unterbrchen... weil ne abzweigdose kenn ich natürlich... nur die lüsterklemme war komisch

edit 2: und das könnte bald durchaus möglich sein das künftige lehrjahre nimmer lernen was das ist... es wird diskutiert das man das aus der grundausbildung rausnimmt weil mans in der industrie nich brauch... ich werde als wartungspersonal ausgebildet... für kabelziehen abzweigdosen etc. gibts fremdfirmen... daher isses gut möglich das es bald nimmer "unterrichtet" wird in der ausbildung


----------



## Knogle (14. Mai 2015)

Also soll ich die Klemmen austauschen? Was haben die anderen denn fuer Vorteile?


----------



## Chinaquads (14. Mai 2015)

Ernsthaft mal, ich würd die Finger davon lassen! Lüsterklemmen sind Brandgefährlich ( im warsten Sinne des Wortes ), geh in den nächsten Baumarkt und kauf dir Wagoklemmen, die gibts auch als 8er Version. 

KEINE Lüsterklemmen.


----------



## Ryle (14. Mai 2015)

Früher war so ziemlich alles mit Lüsterklemmen zugespachtelt, das ist das geringste Problem. Dosenklemmen, oder auch Wagoklemmen sollen sicherer sein. Gilt für beide Arten aber nur wenn sie für den Querschnitt richtig dimensioniert sind, richtig abisoliert werden und für den Einsatzzweck geeignet und zugelassen sind. Generell verboten sind Lüsterklemmen nicht in Abzweigdosen, aber meist sind sie völlig ungeeignet. Eine sichere Verbindung von mehr als 2-3 Drähten wird damit schnell zum Problem bzw. eher unsicher. 

Den PE (grüngelb) darf und sollte man nie als spannungsführenden Leiter nutzen, viele Hobbyelektriker machen das aus Leitermangel aber gerne mal. Dann kommt ein paar Jahre jemand der was umbauen muss und der erlebt dann die Überraschung.

Was du da jetzt im Einzelfall genau in der Abzweigdose hast kann man nicht sagen. So kann ne Lampenbelegung mit Schaltern und Steckdosen aussehen, oder aber hier sind jemandem die Klemmen ausgegangen. Wie auch immer, wie schon erwähnt wurde, sollte man da ohne Plan nicht dran rumspielen.
Geht nicht nur um die Gefahr eines Stromschlags sondern auch um die Gefährdung anderer und Versicherungsschutz.


----------



## Knogle (14. Mai 2015)

Also bei mir war deswegen schon einmal ein Elektriker, jedoch wollte der auch nicht viel machen, weil schon damals Strom auf einen der Gruen Gelben Leiter war, hab da deswegen auch einen Schlag bekommen, weil das Bauunternehmen echt Mist gebaut hat

Auf einigen der schwarzen und blauen Kabel war kein Saft, und der Elektriker hat sich auch beim Rest der Elektrik geweiger weiterzumachen, weshalb ich dann das meiste selbst gemacht habe

Bei Steckdosen etc. hat das Bauunternehmen hier auch teilweise die Kabel vertauscht, war abenteuerlich.

Deswegen bestimmt schon 10 Stromschlaege kassiert, wegen dem Mist


----------



## ASD_588 (14. Mai 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also bei mir war deswegen schon einmal ein Elektriker, jedoch wollte der auch nicht viel machen, weil schon damals Strom auf einen der Gruen Gelben Leiter war, hab da deswegen auch einen Schlag bekommen, weil das Bauunternehmen echt Mist gebaut hat
> 
> Auf einigen der schwarzen und blauen Kabel war kein Saft, und der Elektriker hat sich auch beim Rest der Elektrik geweiger weiterzumachen, weshalb ich dann das meiste selbst gemacht habe
> 
> ...




*Der Blaue N und Gelbe/Grüne PE drüfen nie als phase verwendet werden den das kann hässlich enden....*


----------



## Knogle (14. Mai 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> *Der Blaue N und Gelbe/Grüne PE drüfen nie als phase verwendet werden den das kann hässlich enden....*



Also habe ich was falsch gemacht?

Habe Gruen and Gruen, Schwarz and Schwarz, und Blau and blau angeschlossen

Bild kommt gleich


----------



## ASD_588 (14. Mai 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also habe ich was falsch gemacht?
> 
> Habe Gruen and Gruen, Schwarz and Schwarz, und Blau and blau angeschlossen
> 
> Bild kommt gleich



Grün auf Grün und Blau auf Blau ist richtig nur bei den schwartzen muss man aufpassen sonst hat man eventuell nen kurtzen, dauerdicht oder die steckdose geht nicht.


----------



## Knogle (14. Mai 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Grün auf Grün und Blau auf Blau ist richtig nur bei den schwartzen muss man aufpassen sonst hat man eventuell nen kurtzen, dauerdicht oder die steckdose geht nicht.



Bild ist oben

Also auf der Dose ist inzwischen Saft,die ist halt fertig, aber halt mit Luesterklemmen. Habe nun auch alle Kabeldosen zu gemacht, aber komischerweise war auf einigen der Schwarzen kein Saft

Die Luesterklemme welche man auf der linken Dose sehen kann war schon bereits durch das Bauunternehmen da drinnen
Habe das Schwarze Kabel wo ich Saft brauchte einfach mit in die Klemme gepackt, so das halt das schwarze Kabel die beiden anderen schwarzen Adern versorgt, anders gings da nicht, weil die anderen schwarzen kein Saft haben


----------



## ASD_588 (14. Mai 2015)

> weil die anderen schwarzen kein Saft haben


1 Zuleitung mit 230V der rest sind die ableitungen für steckdose und licht.

In der rechten Dose liegt noch ein draht ohne Klemme


----------



## Knogle (14. Mai 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> 1 Zuleitung mit 230V der rest sind die ableitungen für steckdose und licht.
> 
> In der rechten Dose liegt noch ein draht ohne Klemme




Ja, auf dem zeigt mein Spannungspruefer witzigerweise keine Spannung 

Deshalb musste ich das so loesen, habs mal markiert





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ises denn sonst i.O. ?


----------



## ASD_588 (14. Mai 2015)

> weil die anderen schwarzen kein Saft haben



Das must du wissen den du bist ja direkt vorort.


Der draht in der rechten dose, da muss noch ne klemme drauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (14. Mai 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Das must du wissen den du bist ja direkt vorort.
> 
> 
> Der draht in der rechten dose, da muss noch ne klemme drauf.
> ...


Gemacht, danke dir


----------



## Körschgen (14. Mai 2015)

Auch schon getestet ob die steckdose noch geht wenn das licht aus ist ^^?
Und nach farbe verdrahtet man nich einfach stumpf. Das sind höchstens Hinweise, da man nie weiß was da vorher passiert ist. Da ist immer messen angesagt.
Aber du scheinst ja wirklich keine Ahnung zu haben. Wenn du einen Bekannten hast der sich mit sowas auskennt, dann lass ihn sowas machen...


----------



## Chinaquads (15. Mai 2015)

Ich merk schon, bald wird wieder ein Fertighaus günstig frei  

Du weißt schon, wenn du selber an der Elektrik rumfingerst und du Mist baust, hast du keinen Versicherungsschutz.

Wenn du doch weißt, dass das Bauunternehmen Mist gebaut hat, wieso setzt du die dann nicht in Verzug um den Mangel zu beseitigen ???


----------



## Knogle (15. Mai 2015)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ich merk schon, bald wird wieder ein Fertighaus günstig frei
> 
> Du weißt schon, wenn du selber an der Elektrik rumfingerst und du Mist baust, hast du keinen Versicherungsschutz.
> 
> Wenn du doch weißt, dass das Bauunternehmen Mist gebaut hat, wieso setzt du die dann nicht in Verzug um den Mangel zu beseitigen ???



Weil die schon seit Ewigkeiten insolvent sind, und aufgeloest wurden 

Also sollte ich die Kabeldose nun lieber wieder aufreissen? Oder was sollte ich nu am besten machen?

Steckdose laeuft inzwischen super


----------



## Körschgen (15. Mai 2015)

Erstens kann dir einfach niemand sagen wie du da was verkabeln sollst, weil keiner weiß was da verkabelt ist.
Und zweitens, wenn du nicht mal ne einfach Schaltung ausmessen kannst, dann solltest du nicht an einer Abzweigdose rumfummeln, noch etwas dazubasteln.

nichts desto trotz:

Taschenlampe nehmen, Licht ausmachen, messen an welcher Klemme dauerhaft Strom anliegt und messen an welchen Schwarzen keiner ist, dann Licht anschalten und prüfen ob an den eben noch spannungsfreien, schwarzen Adern Strom anliegt.
Dann weißt du welche die Dauerphase und welche die geschalteten sind.


----------



## Knogle (15. Mai 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Erstens kann dir einfach niemand sagen wie du da was verkabeln sollst, weil keiner weiß was da verkabelt ist.
> Und zweitens, wenn du nicht mal ne einfach Schaltung ausmessen kannst, dann solltest du nicht an einer Abzweigdose rumfummeln, noch etwas dazubasteln.
> 
> nichts desto trotz:
> ...



Aber ich habe mein Licht ja garnicht da haengen

Habe fuer mein Licht im Erdgeschoss ein Loch in die Decke gebohrt in den Keller rein, und dann die Kabel von der Kueche runtergefuehrt fuer das Licht im Keller, das brennt dann immer


----------



## Körschgen (15. Mai 2015)

Und was hängt dann da noch alles in der Dose?
Heizung? andere Steckdosen? Irgendwas ist da doch geschaltet.
Und warum geht da ein schwarzer Draht auf die blaue Null-Klemme?

Und hä was? Im Keller ist bei dir dauerhaft Licht an?


----------



## Knogle (15. Mai 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Und was hängt dann da noch alles in der Dose?
> Heizung? andere Steckdosen? Irgendwas ist da doch geschaltet.



Ja, Saft fuer meine Modelleisenbahn  Habe ich damals auch da dran gehaengt

Der schwarze Draht war schon immer so, sogar an den Gruengelben hing anfangs ein schwarzes Kabel, und einige Gruen Gelbe fuehren witzigerweise auch Spannung


----------



## Körschgen (15. Mai 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ja, Saft fuer meine Modelleisenbahn  Habe ich damals auch da dran gehaengt
> 
> Der schwarze Draht war schon immer so....


Ja dann^^...



Knogle schrieb:


> sogar an den Gruengelben hing anfangs ein schwarzes Kabel, und einige Gruen Gelbe fuehren witzigerweise auch Spannung


Was heißt anfangs, jetzt nicht mehr?
Womit gemessen?
Ohne zweipoliges Messgerät kann man da gar nix sagen...


----------



## Knogle (15. Mai 2015)

Mit meinem Multimeter hab ichs gemacht
Der Elektriker damals hatte irgendwie solche Spannungspruefer oder wie die sich nennen, aber er hat dann halt auch abgebrochen wegen der interessanten Konstruktion da

Die Luesterklemme auf dem Bild, in der linken Dose war auch schon von anfang an da drin

Also das Schwarze Kabel habe ich aus der Gelben Dose rausgemacht, jedoch ist auf diesem schwarzen Kabel halt kein Saft, das schwarze Kabel liegt in der rechten Dose jetzt lose rum


----------



## Körschgen (15. Mai 2015)

Dann war es vermutlich als PE Ersatz verwendet worden...
Also ich würde da wirklich nicht weiter fummeln.
Auf den grün gelben waren 230 Volt?


----------



## Knogle (15. Mai 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Dann war es vermutlich als PE Ersatz verwendet worden...
> Also ich würde da wirklich nicht weiter fummeln.
> Auf den grün gelben waren 230 Volt?



Also hab nochmal nachgemessen, auf der grunen waren komischerweise nur 207V, sehr seltsam


----------



## Körschgen (15. Mai 2015)

Oha. Ist bei dir ein FI verbaut?


----------



## Knogle (15. Mai 2015)

Jo FI ist verbaut, wuerde den aber auch gerne mal wieder testen

Habe deshalb mal mit dem Multimeter ein Pol in die Dose, und 1 gegen Erde, jedoch nix passiert

Auf der anderen Dose sind 247V


----------



## Körschgen (15. Mai 2015)

Da sollte auch nichts passieren.
Wenn auf einem der grünen Spannung wäre und er wieder in der Klemme mit den anderen grün gelben ist, dann müsste entweder der FI springen oder die sind alle nicht auf Erde aufgelegt...


----------



## Knogle (15. Mai 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Da sollte auch nichts passieren.
> Wenn auf einem der grünen Spannung wäre und er wieder in der Klemme mit den anderen grün gelben ist, dann müsste entweder der FI springen oder die sind alle nicht auf Erde aufgelegt...



Wann fliegt dann der FI? Brauch ich dann einen Verbrauchen waehrendes des Tests?

Die Spannungsunterschiede wundern mich halt


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Mai 2015)

der fi vergleicht die hin und rückfliesenden ströme...
sind diese nicht gleich löst er aus...
die toleranz wie weit das aweichen darf müsste aufbdem fi drauf stehen...


----------



## Knogle (31. Januar 2016)

So fertig^^

Ist das so i.O.?
Woher weiss ich ob alles richtig ist?

Also zumindest geht alles, Steckdose, Licht und der Rest auch
Wie kann ich sicher gehen dass da nix falsch verkabelt ist?
Mich verwirrt etwas das braune Kabel

Vorher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

